# اعطال ماكينة الحفر علي الخشبcnc



## saber elbanna (29 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم دمتم في تمام العافيه ان شاء الله 
سؤال لاهل الخبره من فضلكم في مكنة حفر علي الخشب صيني من حيث الاعطال ساعات بتقري الرسم مرتين او تخترف يعني وساعات بتقف عن العمل خالص اريد ان اعرف كيفية اعادة التوجيه او لو في كتيب لهاذا الموضوع او من ذوي الخبره يشرح لنا كيفية البرمجه وشكرا


----------



## chawkiz (29 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ان تريد ان تعرف الاعطال جاوبني على هذه الاسئلة من فضلك 

اولا ما نوعية المكنة 3 اكسي او اكتر 

ما هو الكنترولير المتحكم فيها يو اس بي او ال بي تي او بي سي اي كارد

ما هو البرنامج الذي تعمل علية ليحاكي المكنة 

ما هو البرنامج الذي تصنع به فيل الجي كود 

ما هو البرنامج الذي تصور به اشغالك 


لو تجاوب على هذا سوف تحل مشكلتك بسرعة و شكرا


----------



## saber elbanna (2 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم وعاجز عن الشكر لردودكم اولا هي مكنه صيني الرمز عليها dkj _m1826 s اتنين موتور في المحاور للمشغوله والكنترولير هاند به فتحة يو اس بي للفلاشه وانا باشتغل علي برنامج artcam pro9 وبطلع رسومات 2d


----------



## saber elbanna (4 يوليو 2011)

*السلام عليكم وعاجز عن الشكر لردودكم اولا هي مكنه صيني الرمز عليها dkj _m1826 s اتنين موتور في المحاور للمشغوله والكنترولير هاند به فتحة يو اس بي للفلاشه وانا باشتغل علي برنامج artcam pro9 وبطلع رسومات 2d وشغاله علي المكنه كويس *​


----------



## saber elbanna (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم دمتم في تمام العافيه ان شاء الله 
سؤال من فضلكم في مكنة حفر علي الخشب صيني من حيث الاعطال ساعات بتقري الرسم مرتين او تخترف يعني وساعات بتقف عن العمل خالص اريد ان اعرف كيفية اعادة التوجيه او لو في كتيب لهاذا الموضوع او من ذوي الخبره يشرح لنا كيفية البرمجه وشكرا علي فكره هي 3x يو اس بي وشغال علي برنامج الارت كام وفي شخص عندنا في البلده ياتي ويمسك بالهاند التابع للميكنه ويكتب فيه بعض الرموز ثم تعمل بفضل الله ولعدم القدره من حين لاخر علي التكلفه الكبيره لهذا اود ان اعرف بعون الله ثم عونكم ماذا يكتب علي الهاند الخاص بالميكنه هذا الشخص ولكم جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## Nexus (15 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم اولا حاولا البحث عن المانويل للماكينه في النت او قم بمراسلة الشركة المصنعه
ثانيا اعتقد حسب السبب الذي ذكرته انك قمت بالتصميم اكثر من مره اي ان الجي كود مكرر
وعلى ذلك الماكينة تعمل التصميم مره اخره بعد انتهاء التصميم
ثالثااسباب توقف الماكينه ربما يكون هناك رمز في الجي كود للتصميم الماكينة غير قادره على قراءته او ان المتواتير تسخن فتتوقف عن العمل
رابعا حاول تطبيق ماقلته لك واخبرنا بالنتائج لنستطيع المساعده ولنشر الفائده


----------



## saber elbanna (15 سبتمبر 2011)

اشكرك يا اخي علي الرد وساحاول ان شاء الله وارد عليك وشكرا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد ابن غزة (20 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم يرجي التواصل علي [email protected]


----------



## احمد_الحوري (24 سبتمبر 2011)

جميل


----------



## احمد_الحوري (24 سبتمبر 2011)

طيب


----------



## احمد_الحوري (24 سبتمبر 2011)

جيد


----------



## احمد_الحوري (24 سبتمبر 2011)

جيد جدا


----------



## احمد_الحوري (24 سبتمبر 2011)

goooood


----------



## opmm6_ta (4 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
أخي انا عندي ماكينه صينى 3 اكسي
في بداية العمل ظهرت عندي نفس المشاكل التي ذكرتها انت
راسلت المصنع و ارسلو لي بعض التغيرات التي يجب ان اعملها في البراميتر لبرنامج الماكينة
والحمدلله اصبحت تعمل بشكل صحيح


----------

